# The Difference



## Bro. Goldwire (May 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the difference in freemason York Rite princehall origin and princehall compact


----------



## tomasball (May 18, 2011)

I'll be interested to hear that explanation.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 22, 2011)

So will I.


----------



## Txmason32 (Jan 11, 2012)

I could be wrong and i wish a PH Brother would have fielded this but here goes my understanding on the differences : Prince hall Grand Lodges Affiliate are like normal US Grand lodges as far as being soveriegn to that state . They have a GM for that state . The compact Prince Hall is a body that is national and has a National Grand Master kind of like what many caucasion masonic start up organizations have tried to do but failed .


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jan 11, 2012)

Though there is a longer explanation, here is a short explanation:

Prince Hall Origin (PHO) and Prince Hall Compact (PHC) are clandestine organizations of men who were EXPELLED from P.H.A for various reasons. They have since set themselves up as independent grand lodges despite having no charter or dispensation from some legitimate grand body empowering them to work.  Any man claiming to be a PHO or PHC mason or an International Mason is clandestine, illegitimate and in accordance with Masonic ritual and Law is not to be engaged in any sort of Masonic conversations.

FMI, see Commission on Bogus Masonry


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for replying Brother David


----------

